# S.A. Strada OS Done



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

After 6 months of gathering cobwebs, I finally put it together. I bought the frame in Jan-Feb. A month later, I ascertained the fork was the wrong model and size. Approx. 6 weeks later, I received a replacement fork, old school-no sloping crown. I bought all the parts in May-June, but I couldn't find the time and energy to build it. 

For the most part, same build as the Arcobaleno, 10 speed Ultegra kit with seat post, Nitto Noodle hb, Nitto Pearl stem, tange headset, Airone seat and Aksium wheelset. The Aksium's were on my time trial as training wheels. I own a pair of 2004 Zipp 404, which I use exclusively for triathlons and hill climbing events. With that said, I couldn't justify an additional $ 275 to buy another Mavic Open Pro wheelset for the Strada. Subsequently, the Zipps went on the TT as the primary wheelset.

For the record, I paid $375 for the frame and fork plus $150 dollars shipping. I'm of the opinion that the paint job in itself is worth the total cost. Based on what I read about Brain tubing, it was Columbus's heavier guaged pipes best suited for larger road frames and cyclocross style frames. I've deemed this bike as my official commuter. Only one more frame and fork to build-MXL-currently hanging on wall in bedroom as classic Belgian art

P.S. Thank you Innergel for planting the seed.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Very nice! Love the white paint with the red/blue accents. Classic build. 

My Strada OS waits patiently in my garage to be built. It's sad that the MXL is getting all the love.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice.....once again I am jealous of another SA bike! 

Is it the camera angle or do your shifters look gigantic on those noodle bars?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Very nice.....once again I am jealous of another SA bike!
> 
> Is it the camera angle or do your shifters look gigantic on those noodle bars?


you're right. The shifters appear massive in photos, must be a combination of the shifter hoods turned up and the camera angle


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I wonder how many bikes we ultimately got out of SA? Last I heard Rashid sold 22 or 24 frames. I think there have been a few more liberated since then. That has to be probably 2/3's of his NOS. 

And that dude barely said thanks to me for sending him all the buyers.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

innergel said:


> I wonder how many bikes we ultimately got out of SA? Last I heard Rashid sold 22 or 24 frames. I think there have been a few more liberated since then. That has to be probably 2/3's of his NOS.
> 
> And that dude barely said thanks to me for sending him all the buyers.


What can you expect from a guy that mismatches forks?? You will have to do with grateful buyers, I guess. At least the ones that could build their bikes....

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*+1000*



innergel said:


> Very nice! Love the white paint with the red/blue accents. Classic build.
> 
> My Strada OS waits patiently in my garage to be built. It's sad that the MXL is getting all the love.


on a beautiful bike-way too nice for a commuter!!

b21


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

barry1021 said:


> What can you expect from a guy that mismatches forks?? You will have to do with grateful buyers, I guess. At least the ones that could build their bikes....
> 
> b21


There is something to be said about about grateful buyers.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

barry1021 said:


> What can you expect from a guy that mismatches forks?? You will have to do with grateful buyers, I guess. At least the ones that could build their bikes....
> 
> b21


I don't know what I expected from the guy. But it was more than a single half-assed "thanks". It was like he was put out with having to do so much work to send them out. 

Anyway, I agree with you about the happy riders. I'm glad everyone was able to get their frames. That's the ultimate goal of all this anyway. To get the unused frames in the hands of people who would appreciate them. And this bunch certainly appreciates them. Of that, I'm positive.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cannibal,
Your patience and follow-through really paid off. Great looking bike. The pearl white is a gorgeous color. Enjoy your daily commute!


----------

